# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  Проблемы с symlink()

## Kuzma

Добрый день!
Возникли непонятки с symlink'ом.
Мне нужно создать симлинк на директорию и получить ссылку на неё.
Позже удалить симлинк.
Пробовал делать вот таким способом :

Код:


```
$target = APPLICATION_PATH.'/uploads/id/9/';//$target = APPLICATION_PATH."/uploads/id/$id/";
                     
$link = "/uploads/id/$id/"; //$link = "/uploads/id/9/";                           
                           
symlink($target, $link); //symlink(APPLICATION_PATH.'/uploads/id/9/','/uploads/id/9/');
...

clearstatcache();
unlink ($link)
```

- кидает эррор:
Ошибка:

Код:


```
Warning: symlink() [function.symlink]: Cannot create symlink, error code(3) бывает и error code(103)
```

Причём сделав вывод

Код:


```
echo '<a href="'.$link.'">asd</a>';
```

папка открывается, но scandir её не видит.
Колдуя с путями (на уровне: APPLICATION_PATH.'/uploads/id/9/1.jpg ,.../uploads/id/ )иногда симлинк создаётся, но unlink его не удаляет.
В тех случаях, когда он создаётся - я не вычислил, за счёт чего он создаётся :D :D :D
После удаления через Windows начинает снова кидать ошибки

Использую PHP 5.3 из под Windows
Пожалуйста подскажите, как с этим бороться

----------

